# Armored "Fursuit"



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 26, 2016)

Looking to get a fursuit eventually. Well, sorta.

I am wondering about the possibilities of an armored fursuit. For instance, arms and leggings being made with kevlar and some tough materials that would offer protection against edged weapons and shrapnel, and the mask having some small ballistic plates or other armor so my head doesn't get opened by a high velocity projectile. Maybe also adding some small blades to act as claws, and tempered glass or something tough to look through that can act as eyes. Plus, I'd like the suit to be a perfect fit with realistic proportions and not cartoony like most fursuits. And the suit would need to be something a can run around in comfortably.

Don't ask, I won't answer why. 

Well that's my idea. What do you think of it? Also, anyone else willing to give something like this a shot?


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Apr 28, 2016)

sound awesome! I would love to see a pic! What species?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 28, 2016)

Are you planning to go on a rampage with a suit on?


----------



## Nataku (Apr 29, 2016)

Well since you aren't willing to answer why you could possibly think this was ever a good idea, I'll go ahead and shoot this down in flames right now.

This is a terrible idea.
Weaponizing something is a great way to get that thing banned in public spaces. So if your plan is a way to get fursuits and the furry fandom more hate and banned in even more places, then go ahead with this. Otherwise, no. No no, nope.

Kevlar sleeves (ie cut resistant sleeves) already exist. Gas masks with a more muzzle like form already exist. Can't say as I'm familiar with ballistic plates in gasmasks, but I suppose dragonscale ceramic plates are small enough. All of the things you're talking about exist, but no one has bothered to combine them in a fursuit because at that point in time it's really not a fursuit, but some kind of weird looking attempt at tactical gear. There's no fur. Its not really animal like. You're just a dude with some bladed gloves. There would need to be a lot more to it to really make it furry, and by the time you get done adding all that in it would be pretty much unbearable. Seriously, have you ever worn a cut sleeve under a faux fur arm sleeve? I have as a matter of curiosity. Either one of those is hot as hell and will make you sweaty. Put them on together, and do that to the rest of your body too? The paramedics will have a great time cutting you out of your suit. If they can get you out before you overheat and cook yourself, because you're also wearing cut sleeves, which will only make their job take longer) 
Really, there is no need that anywhere you should logically be wearing a fursuit that you would need to be wearing this kind of shit. If your plan is to walk through a ghetto in a fursuit, or waltz into the middle of a riot in one, or hell, skydive out of a plane into war torn Somalia, here's my suggestion to you: you need to choose a better venue to fursuit in. Like, may be try these things we have called furry conventions.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't see it much different than people who wear partials with clothes, like I'd end up having to do.
I might even wear some sort of fake body armor just because it would match the theme of the character, but nothing like actual ballistic material.
It would just cost way too much for the effect, not to mention you'd have even LESS ventilation and higher body temps, since you'd be carrying the extra weight.
Plus, if you REALLY needed the armor part, then the fursuit part would be too much of a hassle to handle anyways.
The only time I'd ever even consider bringing something of a protective nature is a gas mask because of the ONE time someone filled a hall used for a furry convention in chlorine gas.
Considering the ratio of furry conventions to gas attacks is so low, it would be paranoid levels.

So really, @Nataku is right.
It's really not a well thought out plan.

Keep real-life combat and fursuiting away from each other.

Unless you have cash to spare on a suit and paintballs.
I guess some people might be into that. :V


----------



## Somnium (Apr 29, 2016)

obvious troll is obvious


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 29, 2016)

Are you going to go on a killing spree, Furry style?


----------



## Simo (Apr 29, 2016)

It might be good for a furry con in Syria, I guess.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Apr 30, 2016)

Seeing as i'm crazy i like the thought of an all purpose/armored fursuit. I don't think i'd actually try to make one though unless i had a lot of time/money to waste. I am sure after making it i wouldn't know what i would even use it for either but ignoring logic i'd probably go on a long walk through the wilds to test it out. I don't believe fur and armor would go well together though, if you plan to actually make use of the armor i imagine the fur would get ruined and all that armor along with the fur would probably be extremely hot. If your just using it to showcase then might as well have a normal suit but i think its an interesting thought.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 30, 2016)

Just don't go down like that guy did in the Panda Kigu with chocolate bars strapped to his chest.


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 30, 2016)

Simo said:


> It might be good for a furry con in Syria, I guess.


Furmascus 2016!


----------



## that_redneck_guy (Apr 30, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Looking to get a fursuit eventually. Well, sorta.
> 
> I am wondering about the possibilities of an armored fursuit. For instance, arms and leggings being made with kevlar and some tough materials that would offer protection against edged weapons and shrapnel, and the mask having some small ballistic plates or other armor so my head doesn't get opened by a high velocity projectile. Maybe also adding some small blades to act as claws, and tempered glass or something tough to look through that can act as eyes. Plus, I'd like the suit to be a perfect fit with realistic proportions and not cartoony like most fursuits. And the suit would need to be something a can run around in comfortably.
> 
> ...


You'd save a lot of weight and keep a more natural look if you use 4-6mil veg-tanned leather. The stuff can stop edged weapons and even arrows very well.
Really its very practical to do this, but you'll need some higher quality machines for the sewing, and a whole lot of patience.


----------



## Simo (Apr 30, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Furmascus 2016!



After the con, we need to carve out our new country: Furganistan.


Inzoreno said:


> Furmascus 2016!



And then, on to Furleppo! From their, we move onto create our own sovereign nation, Furganistan, which will halt the spread of ISIS, by scaring them away.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 2, 2016)

that_redneck_guy said:


> You'd save a lot of weight and keep a more natural look if you use 4-6mil veg-tanned leather. The stuff can stop edged weapons and even arrows very well.
> Really its very practical to do this, but you'll need some higher quality machines for the sewing, and a whole lot of patience.


Do you mean 4-6 oz leather? Leather is measured in 0unces, for the most part. I can guarantee you, 4-6 oz. veg-tanned leather, even if you boil it, won't stop a crossbow bolt. It might stop an edged weapon but a narrow profile thrusting weapon has no issues with thin leather. I'm betting a hunting broadhead from my compound bow would pierce that weight leather.
You would need either an industrial sewing machine or massive patience with hand-sewing leather. I for one do not care for hand-sewing leather. Far faster and easier to stick it through a Juki or Nakajima Rex and be done with it. Also, use only upholstery thread or artificial sinew. Regular thread is a no-go.

The reality of it is, an armored fursuit would be the most impractical of all fursuits. I can't imagine just how hot and heavy it would be, not to mention just how hard it would be to don and doff. Also, the cost would be highly prohibitive. Carbon fiber is $$$ so Kevlar must be $$$$$! And you would have to create the molds, design a vacuum bagging system/technique and have some way to heat cure the stuff properly while vacuum-bagged. I learned that from experience.

These are just my observations, you understand. I've personally dealt with some of this exotic material so I have some background in this field. YMMV.


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 3, 2016)

Realistically, Kevlar doesn't stop a whole lot without some heft to it. And I mean 1/2" to 1" of Kevlar to be effective at stopping something (not everything, not even most things, but something). Oh and you will still feel absolutely everything that hits you (if we are talking blunt objects like practice swords - anything with a point will likely penetrate it). There is a reason the vests we wear in the military have ceramic plates in them. 

I mean if you want it just for appearance, go for it. But I wouldn't expect it to be too functional. I would also suggest building some chainmail if you are doing sword combat with it. That is really easy to find online and a bit less of a specialty item than buying a lot of Kevlar (which will likely get you on a watch list).


----------



## Wither (May 3, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Don't ask, I won't answer why.


Alright then, serial killer.

Also, it wouldn't be cool. It'd be really hot, actually. Temperature wise. You'd be sweltering, my god.

Bad jokes aside, I sincerely don't see how this is "cool" at all. It'd be miserable to wear, it serves no practical use, and you'll likely not be allowed in cons with blades for claws. That sounds like an awful time.
This is besides the fact that you'd look like a maniac.

Interesting idea, though.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 4, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> sound awesome! I would love to see a pic! What species?


I will draw something in a bit. Red Panda.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 4, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Are you planning to go on a rampage with a suit on?


If I do, you'll hear all about it.....


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 4, 2016)

Nataku said:


> Well since you aren't willing to answer why you could possibly think this was ever a good idea, I'll go ahead and shoot this down in flames right now.
> 
> This is a terrible idea.
> Weaponizing something is a great way to get that thing banned in public spaces. So if your plan is a way to get fursuits and the furry fandom more hate and banned in even more places, then go ahead with this. Otherwise, no. No no, nope.
> ...



I don't care for the people in the fandom, if I get them more hate, so what? At least it would effect a good number of people I don't like.

I got a pretty good efficient design in progress for maximum comfort while wearing, but I don't feel inclined to share details with you. Not much "fur", but it is starting to look nice.

Logically, there is no reason why anyone should wear fursuits or any of the dumb costumes that they do, but they do. They have the right, and so do I. And I won't be fursuiting in any venues or stupid conventions, I'm not doing this for anyone else, I am doing this project for me and my own interests. Although if I do raise some hell that gets directed towards the community, then it won't matter since ignorant little conformists like you can't understand why people do things.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 4, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I don't see it much different than people who wear partials with clothes, like I'd end up having to do.
> I might even wear some sort of fake body armor just because it would match the theme of the character, but nothing like actual ballistic material.
> It would just cost way too much for the effect, not to mention you'd have even LESS ventilation and higher body temps, since you'd be carrying the extra weight.
> Plus, if you REALLY needed the armor part, then the fursuit part would be too much of a hassle to handle anyways.
> ...



The suit is going to be partial, so all I'll really need are the mask, boots, and the tail.

I'm not asking for something that will stop a 7.62x39 round, just something that can offer decent protection against small caliber weapons and blades. Maybe even shrapnel.

I don't need it, I just want it. If I can, then why not?


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 4, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Are you going to go on a killing spree, Furry style?


If I do, you'll hear all about it on the news.....

Or more realistically, you'll just hear about gun control, banning violent media, keeping God in people's live, and other biased shit totally unrelated to the problem.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 4, 2016)

Simo said:


> It might be good for a furry con in Syria, I guess.


That would sound like fun, but I have a feeling I would be the only one attending in a case like that.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 4, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> Seeing as i'm crazy i like the thought of an all purpose/armored fursuit. I don't think i'd actually try to make one though unless i had a lot of time/money to waste. I am sure after making it i wouldn't know what i would even use it for either but ignoring logic i'd probably go on a long walk through the wilds to test it out. I don't believe fur and armor would go well together though, if you plan to actually make use of the armor i imagine the fur would get ruined and all that armor along with the fur would probably be extremely hot. If your just using it to showcase then might as well have a normal suit but i think its an interesting thought.


It's just for my interests. If I wore it publicly, then I wouldn't tell anyone it is partially armored.

It's going to be a partial suit, I don't think it will use "fur", but maybe another material that would be light but tough.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 4, 2016)

that_redneck_guy said:


> You'd save a lot of weight and keep a more natural look if you use 4-6mil veg-tanned leather. The stuff can stop edged weapons and even arrows very well.
> Really its very practical to do this, but you'll need some higher quality machines for the sewing, and a whole lot of patience.


Sounds good, thanks for telling me about that material.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 4, 2016)

Wither said:


> Alright then, serial killer.
> 
> Also, it wouldn't be cool. It'd be really hot, actually. Temperature wise. You'd be sweltering, my god.
> 
> ...



I don't mind the heat much.

I think it's cool, and that's what matters. The only purpose it needs to serve is what I want it to. I don't give a shit about conventions, I don't need to show my creation to the world.

I look like a maniac? Do tell me of the ethos you have to rightfully make that accusation. You would know what that word means by heart in terms of literature, if your intellect is worth anything at all.

It is an interesting idea, which is why I thought it in the first place.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 4, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> If I do, you'll hear all about it.....


M-mods? D:


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 4, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> M-mods? D:


Don't bother, they wouldn't be able to stop anything outside of this site.....


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 4, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> It's just for my interests. If I wore it publicly, then I wouldn't tell anyone it is partially armored.
> 
> It's going to be a partial suit, I don't think it will use "fur", but maybe another material that would be light but tough.



Ah well would be interesting to see if you get it done.


----------



## ijoe (May 4, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> I don't care for the people in the fandom, if I get them more hate, so what? At least it would effect a good number of people I don't like.



Exactly why are you here asking for advice, and why should we give you any, then?


----------



## Wither (May 4, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> I look like a maniac? Do tell me of the ethos you have to rightfully make that accusation. You would know what that word means by heart in terms of literature, if your intellect is worth anything at all.


So, is that a praise because i do know what it means? My intellect is worth things! Yay! Anywho, I can rightfully have any opinion i want on how something looks. Thanks for the uneeded persinal attack, though.

It's an interesting yet impractical idea that serves no use other than combat. And in combat, I doubt looking like a man-fox will help in any possible way. If you want to do it, there are ways. Just keep that anger in check and try not to attack people. I can see you have a lot of it.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 4, 2016)

This thread is being closed due to having become nothing but a string of insults and baiting.


----------

